# Windows Live Hotmail sur Apple Mail



## S.R.E.E.N. (8 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je viens juste de switcher sur Macintosh mais je reste sur Windows Live Hotmail.
Le problème, étant que Apple ne rende pas compatible Mail avec Windows Live, et que Mail m'interresse, il est incompatible.
J'ai essayé HTTPMail mais ça n'a rien donné, Mail affiche un message d'erreur. 

Ma question est déjà est que c'est possible d'utiliser Windows Live avec Mail et si oui, comment faire ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses. 

PS : Pour ma configuration, j'ai la dernière version de Mac OS ( 10.5.6 ), la dernière version de Mail et la dernière version de HTTPMail même si ça ne marche pas.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2009)

bienvenue 
sujet unique central avec plein de choses
premiere page
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009.html

derniere page du moment ( 27 !!)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/compte-hotmail-dans-mail-180009-27.html


----------



## S.R.E.E.N. (9 Janvier 2009)

Merci beacoup j'ai chercher sur Google mais il n'y avait aucun résultat intéressant et je n'avait pas pensé au forum.
En tout cas merci et maintenant ça marche.


----------

